# Best Spinning Reel



## goldhunter (Mar 13, 2013)

What is everyones favorite bass spinning reel under 80 bucks. Seems like i find good ones and i take them to the river and get one gain of sand in them and they go to crap (like the Quantam Triax) :******: :******: :******: And is spending 170 bucks one one reel worth it?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Although I rarely spin for largemouth, I really like the Shimano® Sedona FD and have on in three sizes at 60 bucks a pop.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Shimano Spirex series. Unmatched in terms of features and quality for the money.


----------

